# Article on Agnus Castus - Please let me know your experiences.



## Tinky27

I found this information on Agnus Castus, for those of you who haven't heard of it before. If anyone else has been using Agnus Castus, please let me know your experiences, whether it be good, or bad. 

I have been taking it for a month, so was surprised when I started spotting brown blood on CD30, this then continued for five days and on Sunday I had a very very faint positive, however, later that day it was negative! The nurse said you can't get a false positive, but I'm not even sure I ovulated as my progesterone on CD26 was 14.4 (this was two days out, as blood is supposed to be drawn 7 days before period and mine was 5 days).

As I now have negative test and my blood levels are 2 they have no idea whether I had a chemical pregnancy or not, I just have the fertility nurse saying you cant get a false positive...I even showed her the test to check myself and my partner weren't going mad!

I'm so confused because whilst my progesterone levels improved quite dramatically 0.9 - 14.4 after taking Agnus Castus, I haven't actually had a proper bleed. My periods have always been extremely light and tend to be more brown then red, but this month there has been no red bleeding at all?!!

I've started taking the Agnus Castus again now it has been confirmed i'm not, or am no longer pregnant, but am concerned whether they could be the cause of the weird period?!

The fertility nurse seemed positive when she saw the test, but another doctor said the test could have been dodgy?! Just wish the bloods had confirmed one way or another because now I have no idea whats going on 

Lets hope this journey ends very soon for us all!! 

TTC Articles

Increasing Fertility with Vitex Agnus Castus
Herbs for helping you become pregnant...

Chasteberry or vitex (vitex agnus-castus) is a fertility-promoting herb with a long, safe history of human use. As far back as ancient Greece, vitex agnus castus was recognized for its herbal-medicinal properties and was utilized for a number of health complaints. The Germans call vitex "Monk's Pepper" and for centuries women in Europe have used vitex to increase their odds of conceiving a baby, as well as to treat symptoms associated with hormonal imbalance, skin condition, or PMS.
More recently, science has validated the fertility-enhancing properties of this dynamic herb. Vitex has been shown in several clinical studies to help stimulate and stabilize the reproductive hormones involved in ovulation, cycle balance, and menstrual regularity. These studies also document a statistically-significant increase in fertility among women using vitex, with more pregnancies than in control groups using a placebo.

To understand how vitex works, let's first look at female fertility. In order for conception to take place, a woman must have a regular menstrual cycle and ovulate (release an egg from an ovary). Hormonal balance is key to regular ovulation - particularly the ebb and flow of the reproductive hormones estrogen and progesterone, which both prepare the body for ovulation (estrogen) and ensure that a pregnancy, once achieved, is maintained (progesterone). Regularity of both menstrual cycle and ovulatory function, dictated by the complex play of these hormones, are key factors in successfully becoming pregnant. Vitex increases fertility by helping regulate hormonal and menstrual balance. Vitex is a key ingredient in fertility supplement products like FertilAid for Women.

How Does Vitex Promote Cycle Balance?

Vitex or chasteberry is not a hormone; however, vitex works by acting on the hypothalamus and pituitary gland, which in turn secrete hormones or send signals to other parts of the body to trigger the production of reproductive hormones. Vitex has been shown to help increase the level of luteinizing hormone (or LH) while gently suppressing the secretion of FSH (follicle stimulating hormone). In effect, vitex stimulates the hormones involved in ovulation and assists in restoring overall hormonal balance. More specifically, vitex is effective in regulating pituitary gland function and in normalizing the balance of progesterone to estrogen levels. Vitex is particularly supportive in maintaining progesterone levels during the "luteal phase", or second half, of a woman's cycle.

A large percentage of menstrual problems and infertility issues are related to insufficient progesterone production during the luteal phase, which can result in a shortened luteal phase and may possibly contribute to PCOS. With regard to the former, a "short" luteal phase is often referred to as corpus luteum insufficiency or LPD (luteal phase defect). Luteal phase defect is characterized by low progesterone levels during the second half of your cycle. With regard to PCOS, hormonal imbalance (namely insufficient levels of progesterone) may also contribute to the formation of cysts on your ovaries, or Polycystic Ovary Syndrome. As vitex agnus castus has been shown to support progesterone production, vitex may be suggested as a treatment for menstrual cycle imbalances, luteal phase defect, and possibly PCOS (as normalized progesterone levels and cycle regularity may suppress the development of ovarian cysts associated with estrogen dominance).

Clinical studies now support the fertility-enhancing claims associated with vitex agnus castus - as well as its facility in treating common fertility disorders. In one commonly-cited study, sixty-seven women with fertility or ovulatory disorders were given a vitex agnus castus preparation, which resulted in a marked improvement of progesterone levels during the luteal phase, earlier ovulation, and thirty-eight achieved pregnancies (Bergmann, 2000).

In another study (Milewicz, 1993), vitex agnus castus was administered to hyperprolactinaemia female patients. The use of vitex resulted in reduced prolactin levels, as well as the normalization of luteal phase progesterone levels for women with luteal phase defect. Shortened luteal phases were therefore normalized (lengthened).

An earlier German study by Amann (1982) reveals that vitex exerts a favorable, positive effect on women with amenorrhea (the absence of menstrual cycle or period), further establishing the efficacy of vitex in restoring hormonal balance and cycle regularity. In another clinical trial conducted at Stanford, women with fertility disorders benefited from using a vitex-containing supplement, with more pregnancies in the vitex group than in placebo groups. Each of these studies demonstrates the fertility-enhancing properties of this unique herb.

Vitex is also recognized as a safe herb. It has no known side-effects, and chasteberry can be taken for up to 18 months continuously. When pregnancy is achieved, discontinue use of vitex-containing supplements, as well as any other herbal-nutritional supplements not specifically approved by your doctor. The benefits of vitex will increase over time, and maximum benefits are typically achieved after a few months of use. It is suggested to not take vitex or fertility supplements while you are using prescription fertility drugs.

A fertility supplement like FertilAid contains vitex agnus castus, as well as other key ingredients and complete preconceptional vitamin support. FertilAid for Women

Read more: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=304728.0#ixzz2PxXXR0u8


----------



## BroodyChick

I've been taking it regularly since my ERPC and believe it helped my cycles get back on track quickly...x


----------



## Tinky27

Hi,

Thanks for your reply?

Do you feel it changed your periods at all? 

I'm concerned as I've only had brown spotting this last week, no red blood, so I don't know if that counts as a period? Or. whether I have had a chemical pregnancy and am yet to bleed. 

I had a chemical pregnancy in September, the test was very very faint, then darker, then faded away, but it took a week for full bleed to start.


----------



## katehe

Hi
I started taking Vitex (only 2 tablets) three days ago . I am taking it to try and lengthen my cycles rather than TTC (highly unlikely). I feel a bit sick, headachey and sore tummy but I am going to persist till Ovulation. 
So, I will watch this thread with interest as I don't know much about the herb...
Hope Agnus Castus is helpful to you.


----------



## Tinky27

I am taking it to shorten my cycles?! Is it supposed to lengthen your cycles, as that's not what I need?! My cycles are long and my periods are very light?!

xx


----------



## katehe

Tbh I have done no research so you may be right.
I thought I read that it can lengthen your luteal phase so I hoped it might lengthen mine.
I remember one month, I tried progesterone cream and a pessary after ovulation and I had a really late brown bleed ...


----------



## Tinky27

Some people say Black Cohosh is better to help people with light periods and long cycles, but there isn't that much research that I can find. 

Chaste berry on the other hand has been proven very effective in helping to regulate cycles. 

So much information  

All I know is my progesterone improved greatly whilst taking AC, so im going to persist with it for another month and see what happens.

At the moment I have quite bad back ache, but the brown spotting stopped a few days ago and ive not had a bleed since?! My cycles are always long, but I've never missed a period, this is very strange for me?!   Just hope its not the AC screwing things up!


----------



## Tinky27

Kate - I found this which is quite reassuring x

The beauty of vitex for fertility is that it works with your system in a way that is best for you. It does what it needs to do to balance your hormones that your particular reproductive system needs.

In other words, if you have a short cycle and/or light periods (both are causes of fertility problems), then vitex agnus castus can indirectly help to lengthen your menstrual cycle and thicken the lining of your uterus.

But, if you have long cycles and/or heavy periods, then this natural remedy can indirectly help to shorten your menstruation and ovulation cycles.

Vitex agnus castus has shown to also regulate the hormone prolactin. High levels of prolactin are one cause of PCOS. So lowering it will be beneficial for this disorder.


----------



## Tinky27

Chasteberry extract works by acting on the hypothalamus and pituitary gland. These are responsible for reproductive hormone production. This herbal remedy is considered a tonic for the endocrine system. This means that it helps to normalize the hormone imbalances that cause infertility problems.

More specifically, vitex would be indicated in cases where estrogen levels are high and progesterone is low. And may be contraindicated in cases where estrogen is low and progesterone is high. So by all means, do have your hormone levels checked and consult with a herbalist or naturopath doctor before taking vitex.

Some difficulties to getting pregnant occur when the hormones estrogen and progesterone are out of balance. Luteal phase defect is one such problem. Most often estrogen is high and progesterone is low. Another is miscarriage that is a result of low progesterone. Click here to discover how natural progesterone cream can also help with this.

Chaste tree promotes balance of these hormones by acting on the the hypothalamus and pituitary glands. Thereby raising LH and slightly inhibiting FSH.

FSH (follicle stimulating hormone) acts indirectly to increase estrogen. So the effects of agnus castus will lower estrogen levels.

LH (luteinizing hormone) indirectly promotes the production of progesterone. With higher LH levels, progesterone will also be higher.

So with the help of the chasteberry herb, your hormones are brought back into balance the way they were meant to be.

Vitex Chasteberry also relieves other problems associated with hormone imbalance. Such as PMS and PCOS, just to name a few.

The beauty of vitex for fertility is that it works with your system in a way that is best for you. It does what it needs to do to balance your hormones that your particular reproductive system needs.

In other words, if you have a short cycle and/or light periods (both are causes of fertility problems), then vitex agnus castus can indirectly help to lengthen your menstrual cycle and thicken the lining of your uterus.

But, if you have long cycles and/or heavy periods, then this natural remedy can indirectly help to shorten your menstruation and ovulation cycles.

Vitex agnus castus has shown to also regulate the hormone prolactin. High levels of prolactin are one cause of PCOS. So lowering it will be beneficial for this disorder.

For more information, check out this web page on the scientific studies and history of Vitex agnus castus (Chasteberry) at StevenFoster.com. I have found this to be an excellent reference site if you are interested in more in-depth research.

Note: I recommend you consult an herbalist or your health care provider for the exact dose of vitex agnus castus for your problem. As with any remedy, everybody is different in their requirements and in their own particular circumstances and fertility problems.

As a general guideline: The recommended dosage for Vitex agnus castus (Chasetberry) is 500 to 1000 mg of dried extract in capsule form, once a day and in the morning. This dose is for the imbalance of high estrogen-low progesterone and for high prolactin levels (luteal phase defect, miscarriages due to low progesterone, PCOS with high prolactin levels). You should always start with the lowest dose, then work up to the highest dose as needed.

Alternatively, you can take vitex in tincture form (This form is actually preferred by herbalists that I have spoken to). Take one dropperful several times a day while trying to conceive and into the first trimester for continued support of the pregnancy. Then taper off by the third trimester.

Chaste tree berry extract is taken every day throughout you ovulation cycle even during your luteal phase, the second half of your cycle. This is for the continued support of the corpus luteum to produce progesterone.

If you have problems with early miscarriage, then it is recommended to continue through your first trimester of pregnancy. As low progesterone is often the cause of this early loss. Then slowly decrease the dose so that you are not taking any by the third trimester.

Lower doses are recommended for higher prolactin levels. Whereas higher doses will help to lower this hormone. Studies have shown that lower doses of this herb will raise prolactin, which is necessary for breastfeeding. So if your production of milk is low, then it can help with this. 30 to 40 mg (again, once in the morning) is usually sufficient for this as higher doses may actually lower prolactin levels.

So, take Vitex all through TTC and into your first trimester of pregnancy. Then taper off until you are not taking any by the third trimester. And finally take smaller doses after delivery for milk production.




This is a bit contradictory though, as I read you should stop taking agnus castus after ovulation?!


----------



## katehe

Thanks Tinky


----------



## Tinky27

Hi,

I've been taking the Agnus Castus x2 twice a day for about a month and a half now, but i'm really confused as to whether its "working" to benefit me positively. 
Normally my cycles are 38-42 days long so I was shocked when I started spotting brown blood on CD30. However, since then I haven't had a proper period, the brown spotting continued on and off for 5 days then stopped. I did a pregnancy test and got a very faint line, however, a few hours later I tested again and it was negative?!  

I had my blood levels checked the next day and they were @ 2 so not pregnant. However, the nurse said I must have been pregnant for the test to show up positive?! The doctor on the other hand said it could have been a dodgy test, or (unlikely) a very early miscarriage.   

I'm so confused as since then I still haven't had a proper bleed and the brown spotting has started again?!

I'm assuming there is no chance I could be pregnant as the bloods showed 2, but this has never happened to me before!! I always have light periods which tend to be more brown than red, but I have NEVER missed a period

I'm concerned this is due to the AC, but am sticking with it because my progesterone levels increased greatly this month (from 0.9 to 14.5).

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

xx


----------



## Tinky27

I forgot to say that two nights ago I had x2 tiny clots of red blood, but that was it?! Now i'm back to brown spotting. Its been 15 days since the spotting started now!!


----------



## Tinky27

Ok...So I'm now on CD 52 and still no period!!! 

Only spotting from CD30 for a week which was brown  

I spoke to a medical herbalist who assured me this is the best herb for my condition and also said spotting is not uncommon in the first 1-2 months. 

I'm still worried though, as I've never missed a period before and I don't want the herb to start messing things up when we will be starting treatment again next month or two.

Any advice?!  xxx


----------



## Tinky27

I just found this article which is positive about the effects of A/C.....

More recently, science has validated the fertility-enhancing properties of this dynamic herb. Vitex has been shown in several clinical studies to help stimulate and stabilize the reproductive hormones involved in ovulation, cycle balance, and menstrual regularity. These studies also document a statistically-significant increase in fertility among women using vitex, with more pregnancies than in control groups using a placebo.

To understand how vitex works, let's first look at female fertility. In order for conception to take place, a woman must have a regular menstrual cycle and ovulate (release an egg from an ovary). Hormonal balance is key to regular ovulation - particularly the ebb and flow of the reproductive hormones estrogen and progesterone, which both prepare the body for ovulation (estrogen) and ensure that a pregnancy, once achieved, is maintained (progesterone). Regularity of both menstrual cycle and ovulatory function, dictated by the complex play of these hormones, are key factors in successfully becoming pregnant. Vitex increases fertility by helping regulate hormonal and menstrual balance. Vitex is a key ingredient in fertility supplement products like FertilAid for Women.

How Does Vitex Promote Cycle Balance?

Vitex or chasteberry is not a hormone; however, vitex works by acting on the hypothalamus and pituitary gland, which in turn secrete hormones or send signals to other parts of the body to trigger the production of reproductive hormones. Vitex has been shown to help increase the level of luteinizing hormone (or LH) while gently suppressing the secretion of FSH (follicle stimulating hormone). In effect, vitex stimulates the hormones involved in ovulation and assists in restoring overall hormonal balance. More specifically, vitex is effective in regulating pituitary gland function and in normalizing the balance of progesterone to estrogen levels. Vitex is particularly supportive in maintaining progesterone levels during the "luteal phase", or second half, of a woman's cycle.

A large percentage of menstrual problems and infertility issues are related to insufficient progesterone production during the luteal phase, which can result in a shortened luteal phase and may possibly contribute to PCOS. With regard to the former, a "short" luteal phase is often referred to as corpus luteum insufficiency or LPD (luteal phase defect). Luteal phase defect is characterized by low progesterone levels during the second half of your cycle. With regard to PCOS, hormonal imbalance (namely insufficient levels of progesterone) may also contribute to the formation of cysts on your ovaries, or Polycystic Ovary Syndrome. As vitex agnus castus has been shown to support progesterone production, vitex may be suggested as a treatment for menstrual cycle imbalances, luteal phase defect, and possibly PCOS (as normalized progesterone levels and cycle regularity may suppress the development of ovarian cysts associated with estrogen dominance).

Clinical studies now support the fertility-enhancing claims associated with vitex agnus castus - as well as its facility in treating common fertility disorders. In one commonly-cited study, sixty-seven women with fertility or ovulatory disorders were given a vitex agnus castus preparation, which resulted in a marked improvement of progesterone levels during the luteal phase, earlier ovulation, and thirty-eight achieved pregnancies (Bergmann, 2000).

In another study (Milewicz, 1993), vitex agnus castus was administered to hyperprolactinaemia female patients. The use of vitex resulted in reduced prolactin levels, as well as the normalization of luteal phase progesterone levels for women with luteal phase defect. Shortened luteal phases were therefore normalized (lengthened).

An earlier German study by Amann (1982) reveals that vitex exerts a favorable, positive effect on women with amenorrhea (the absence of menstrual cycle or period), further establishing the efficacy of vitex in restoring hormonal balance and cycle regularity. In another clinical trial conducted at Stanford, women with fertility disorders benefited from using a vitex-containing supplement, with more pregnancies in the vitex group than in placebo groups. Each of these studies demonstrates the fertility-enhancing properties of this unique herb.

Vitex is also recognized as a safe herb. It has no known side-effects, and chasteberry can be taken for up to 18 months continuously. When pregnancy is achieved, discontinue use of vitex-containing supplements, as well as any other herbal-nutritional supplements not specifically approved by your doctor. The benefits of vitex will increase over time, and maximum benefits are typically achieved after a few months of use. It is suggested to not take vitex or fertility supplements while you are using prescription fertility drugs.[/i][/i]


----------



## sunflowers2013

Hi Tinky
I experienced similar problem as you did half a year ago whilst on AC tincture. Have you managed to get it sorted?
Thanks


----------



## Tinky27

Hi Sunflower,

Well I'm now 9 days off giving birth, so yes i'm sorted  

I did feel that agnus castus was having a positive effect on my body, but I guess it takes time and persistence. Unfortunately I'll never know to what extent, if any it helped me as I had to stop taking it when I started my last treatment of Menopur Injectables (ovulation induction).

How long have you been taking it for? 

xx


----------

